Ask HN: Does Zoom/Netflix gain profit if server cost of video streaming is high? - Michie
======
throw03172019
Zoom is profitable.

~~~
skinnymuch
What does this mean? Netflix is wildly profitable relative to Zoom in both
percentage and raw numbers. Why say Zoom only?

